# Looking for a dvd player that will play...



## Emperawr (Mar 6, 2010)

XVID AVis from dvd data discs. Just a standalone plug it in to any tv and wall outlet and pop in a dvd data disc with avis with xvid codecs and have them play on the television. I've been looking for one for quite a while for a friend of mine who doesn't have a 360 and I've had no luck whatsoever. For this the cheaper the better but I would take any leads at all at this point.


----------



## Emperawr (Mar 6, 2010)

bump to see if anybody can help


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Many will play Divx™ but not XviD, as XviD is a re-engineering of Divx™.


----------



## Emperawr (Mar 6, 2010)

ok. thanks for the info. I hope they will make one one of these days because it seems that xvid has become an extremely dominant codec for compressed video media.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

divx and xvid i find will play on any divx enabled player


----------

